
Ask HN: How do you blog for your startup/site? - impostervt
I tend to develop with Node.js&#x2F;express using EJS as the templating language, and have several sites with a blog, but I&#x27;ve never found a great solution for keeping the blog in-house.<p>I tend to use Blogger or Tumblr or something like that, but it&#x27;s a pain to keep the look&#x2F;feel the same.<p>I&#x27;ve seen various static-site generators such as Jekyll, but I really want to be able to reuse my main site&#x27;s header.ejs - and I haven&#x27;t found one that does that.<p>Any thoughts?
======
akbar501
I use Hugo ([https://github.com/spf13/hugo](https://github.com/spf13/hugo)) to
generate both the DynomiteDB website and blog.

I've tried many different blogging solutions and I find Hugo to be
exceptionally easy, especially when combined with GitHub pages.

The current blogging workflow to publish an article is only 3 steps:

vi some-new-post.md && ./build && git push

There are SEO benefits to having your website and blog use the same domain,
which is one more reason why we chose this route.

------
Huhty
Wordpress is never a bad choice IMO.

------
siquick
Just switched over to Medium.com with a custom domain.

The writers on the blog love the interface and the added bonus that their
articles can get instant exposure to Mediums readers.

------
brudgers
1\. Does the time saved by reusing the header.ejs dwarf the time spent
searching for and evaluating blog platforms?

2\. How hard would it be to build a deploy system that updates a Jekyll site
when the header.ejs changes?

3\. Maybe a CMS is a better choice.

Good luck.

------
crypticlizard
medium redirected through my domain (which is super cool, check out the signal
v noise post on switching to medium...)

TLDR: using medium means you are letting it be easy, and avoiding the
cobbler's own shoe type of problem.

------
adityar
blogger redirected to subdomain (blog.startup.com)

